# OZ highlight photos



## theorchidzone (Jul 8, 2016)

I've posted a collage of some of our most interesting and beautiful flowers over approx the last year. 
See my website link below. On my PC I can enlarge this isolated picture simply by clicking.
I would be interested for STers to tell me their favorite(s).
In terms of FB likes, the charlesworthii influence vinicolor on the left has been the most popular. It now lives in Germany, but its pollen remains. 

I have also posted a seedling price list on the front page of OZ web page.  

http://www.theorchidzoneltd.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Screen-Shot-2016-07-06-at-4.02.40-PM.png


----------



## JasonG (Jul 8, 2016)

Love it thanks John. Got to say that bessea flavum is still one of my favorites.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 8, 2016)

That's an amazing P. malipoense, so my vote goes for it. Is that a fragrant clone? Color is nice and dark. Second place is a tie between emersonii and which ever caudatum group species or hybrid that is in the very bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Justin (Jul 8, 2016)

Roth and tigrinum for me. The green complexes are also tops.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 8, 2016)

The mastersianum still gets my vote for tops.

I also like the besseae flavum, as I've never seen such round petals on a flavum. Any chance that's an F2 normal x flavum cross?


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 8, 2016)

Besseae flavum and caudatum always get my attention (and my vote)!

Amazing stuff all around, though.

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2016)

PK and Sophronitis for me


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2016)

Always the bessese flavum!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful blooms JC!!


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks! I just got back in town. I'll answer everyones questions one by one in the next day or two.
I think it's awesome that there is a real diversity in tastes.
JC


----------



## OR.O (Jul 9, 2016)

Besseae Flavum for sure !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2016)

So many! 

I'm really fond of the orange besseae and the caudatum, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2016)

Um, the besseae are nice but the that micranthum album!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 9, 2016)

All are fantastic but the fairrie and the armeniacum stand out for me.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 10, 2016)

I like the micranthum album and malipoense, but I'm a sucker for parvis.


----------



## fibre (Jul 10, 2016)

Such a lot of stunning flowers!
First: the red complex -> the last in the second row and the orange one with the nice spotting in the dorsal (center of the second row)
Second: the spotted complex in the fourth row and the dark bellatulum
But I love the bellatulum f. album and the fairrieanum f. bohlmannianum too!
Not to forget the well shaped whitish complex, wow!


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 10, 2016)

The malipo is quite fragrant. In my experience I have not encountered many that are not. (unlike delenatii where we have some that are fragrant and some not.
The emersonii is terrific. The caudatum is one of my best this year with 80cm+ petals.
JC



mrhappyrotter said:


> That's an amazing P. malipoense, so my vote goes for it. Is that a fragrant clone? Color is nice and dark. Second place is a tie between emersonii and which ever caudatum group species or hybrid that is in the very bottom right hand corner.


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 10, 2016)

It is a flavum sib cross, but this batch was treated for ploidy. So this is what you get.




silence882 said:


> The mastersianum still gets my vote for tops.
> 
> I also like the besseae flavum, as I've never seen such round petals on a flavum. Any chance that's an F2 normal x flavum cross?


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 10, 2016)

Lots of likes. 
Good taste: Last in the second row won a Gold Medal in Japan.
The spotteds came from Germany -- Oliver.



fibre said:


> Such a lot of stunning flowers!
> First: the red complex -> the las in the second row and the orange one with the nice spotting in the dorsal (center of the second raw)
> Second: the spotted complex in the fourth row and the dark bellatulum
> But I love the bellatulum f. album and the fairrieanum f. bohlmannianum too!
> Not to forget the well shaped whitish complex, wow!


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 10, 2016)

armeniacum is very high quality. I purchased it in Japan. Clonal name is "Super Cool #2" The background is my hotel room just before I sibbed it.
I believe I posted a thread on it in February.
JC



Migrant13 said:


> All are fantastic but the fairrie and the armeniacum stand out for me.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 10, 2016)

The besseaes, kovachii, micanthum album and bellatum album are my favs.
On my monitor the besseae flavum looks as if its a flammea. Is it?


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 10, 2016)

No it is pure yellow. I would describe it as pale lemon.
JC




trdyl said:


> The besseaes, kovachii, micanthum album and bellatum album are my favs.
> On my monitor the besseae flavum looks as if its a flammea. Is it?


----------



## eteson (Jul 11, 2016)

My favourite one is the besseae flavum... a dream!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 12, 2016)

Row 4 photo 4, and all of row 5 are gobsmackers for me.


----------

